# Quantum speed control



## marlborochippy (Dec 8, 2002)

I was wondering if any one has run the quantum sport esc's in a brp. Any issues are the worth buying? i need a new esc for my v2m and really cant afford a gtx so im looking at a quantum sport right now. any help is appreciated. thanks


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

get a gts a great esc


----------



## marlborochippy (Dec 8, 2002)

yea i know the gts is great but the gtx fits in this chassis nice and snug with my reciver the gts is a lil bigger so i want a nice setup with my reciver thats not the tinyest.


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

what reciver?


----------



## marlborochippy (Dec 8, 2002)

jr rs310 synthesized. and an antena mount on the car.


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

mount the antenna on the servo and it should fit?


----------



## marlborochippy (Dec 8, 2002)

thanks for you input. I am really wondering though how lrp esc's work reliable, quality.


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

dont they have a lifetime warranty?


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Marlboro, I run quantums in my 1/10 buggy and my micro. a quantum sport in my 1/10, and a quantum micro comp. 2 in my micro.the micro comp is very nice and I run 8 cells in my mini inferno withit and it has been one of the most reliable esc's I have ever had, the sport has thermal shut down on me a couple times(my fault for over gearing)but other than that has worked super nice.


----------



## marlborochippy (Dec 8, 2002)

THanks 420. I just got a speedo thats supposed to be a lrp made product. Will see i couldnt pass up the offer they knocked 40 off the price.


----------

